# Saying Goodbye Poem



## SeaBreeze (Oct 24, 2017)

Thought this was nice. :sentimental:


_THE LAST BATTLE

If it should be that I grow weak
And pain should keep me from my sleep
Then you must do what must be done
For this last battle can't be won

You will be sad, I understand
But do not let grief stay your hand
For this day, more than all the rest
Your love for me must stand the test

We've had so many happy years
What is to come can hold no fears
You don't want me to suffer so
The time has come, please let me go

Take to where my needs they'll tend
But please stay with me to the end
To hold me close and speak to me
Until my eyes no longer see

I know in time you will agree
It was a kindness done for me
Although my tail its last has waved
From pain and suffering I'm saved

Please do not grieve that it was you
Who had this painful thing to do
We have been so close all these years
Don't let your heart hold any tears

Author unknown                 
_


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 24, 2017)

_Always With Us

I stood by your bed last night, I came to have a peep.
I could see that you were crying, You found it hard to sleep.

I whined to you softly as you brushed away a tear,
“It’s me, I haven’t left you, I’m well, I’m fine, I’m here.”

I was close to you at breakfast, I watched you pour the tea,
You were thinking of the many times, your hands reached down to me.

I was with you at the shops today, Your arms were getting sore.
I longed to take your parcels, I wish I could do more.

I was with you at my grave today, You tend it with such care.
I want to re-assure you, that I’m not lying there.

I walked with you towards the house, as you fumbled for your key.
I gently put my paw on you, I smiled and said ” it’s me.”

You looked so very tired, and sank into a chair.
I tried so hard to let you know, that I was standing there.

It’s possible for me, to be so near you everyday.
To say to you with certainty, “I never went away.”

You sat there very quietly, then smiled, I think you knew…
In the stillness of that evening, I was very close to you.

The day is over… I smile and watch you yawning
and say “good-night, God bless, I’ll see you in the morning.”

And when the time is right for you to cross the brief divide,
I’ll rush across to greet you and we’ll stand, side by side.

I have so many things to show you, there is so much for you to see.
Be patient, live your journey out…then come home to be with me.

* Author:  Colleen Fitzsimmons*_


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Oct 24, 2017)

SeaBreeze, so touching. I had to read them through twice because I couldn't see through the tears. I really hope we will see them all again. Do you think they will all get along?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 24, 2017)

Absolutely Ruth, they all get along. :tranquillity:  I would love to see all my babies who have passed on someday.

 _Rainbow Bridge 
_
_Just this side of heaven is a place called Rainbow Bridge. 
When an animal passes on that has been especially close to someone here, they cross over the bridge.
_
_There are lush meadows and hills  for all of our beloved friends so they can run and play together. They  are nourished, warm and comfortable, basking in the peaceful glow.
_
_All the animals who had been  suffering or elderly, are restored to health and vigor. Those who were  wounded or disabled are made whole and strong again, just as we remember  them in our dreams of days and times gone by.
_
_The animals are happy and  content, except for one small thing...they each miss someone very  special to them, who had to be left behind. 
_
_They all run and play together,  but the day comes when one suddenly stops and looks into the distance.  His bright eyes are intent, glistening with hope. His eager body  quivers. Suddenly he begins to run from the group, leaping across the  green grass, his legs carrying him faster and faster. 
_
_You have been spotted, and when  you and your special friend finally meet, you cling to each other in  joyous reunion, never to part again. Loving kisses are shared, as you  hold your sweet angel once more. 

As you glance into his trusting and soulful eyes, you know he was gone  so long from your life, but never absent from your heart. Always  loved...and never forgotten.
_
_Then you cross Rainbow Bridge together...._ 
​


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 26, 2017)

I, too, had a hard time reading through the tears clouding up my eyes.  Those are very touching poems.


----------



## Marie5656 (Oct 26, 2017)

[SIZE=+2]Poem For Cats [/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]And God asked the feline spirit
 Are you ready to come home?
 Oh, yes, quite so, replied the precious soul
 And, as a cat, you know I am most able
 To decide anything for myself.

 Are you coming then? asked God.
 Soon, replied the whiskered angel
 But I must come slowly
 For my human friends are troubled
 For you see, they need me, quite certainly.

 But don't they understand? asked God
 That you'll never leave them?
 That your souls are intertwined. For all eternity?
 That nothing is created or destroyed?
 It just is....forever and ever and ever.

 Eventually they will understand,
 Replied the glorious cat
 For I will whisper into their hearts
 That I am always with them
 I just am....forever and ever and ever. [/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]Author Unknown[/SIZE]

[SIZE=+0][/SIZE]


----------



## Toomuchstuff (Oct 29, 2017)

Beautiful poems ...... I'm crying my eyes out  reading them , but they're so touching and comforting . Thanks for posting them .


----------



## squatting dog (Nov 28, 2017)

If I may add one more. 

The thoughts that scurried through my head,
As I cradled her in my arms.
Were of her younger, puppy years,
And OH...her many charms.


Today, there was no gentle nudge
With an intense "I love you gaze",
Only a heart thats filled with tears
Remembering our joy filled days.


But an Angel just appeared to me,
And he said, "You should cry no more,
GOD also loves our canine friends,
HE's installed a 'doggy-door"!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 28, 2017)

Very touching Squatting Dog, thank you. :sentimental:


----------



## sortbreadlover (Mar 9, 2018)

best advice ever.  to honor a departed pet, the best way is to get another one


----------



## Deucemoi (Apr 15, 2018)




----------



## connect1 (May 1, 2018)

Special poems.

My cat of 19 years just passed away two weeks ago, I'm still missing her so much.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 1, 2018)

Sorry for your loss Connect, I know how you're feeling, she'll always have a loving home in your heart.


----------



## applecruncher (May 1, 2018)

Aawww, so sorry connect1.


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 29, 2018)

SB, I printed out *The Last Battle*, dreading the thought that I'll need it for comfort some day. 
My throat tightened and I quickly put it in Bella's important documents folder.  Thanks.


----------



## Keesha (Sep 1, 2018)

Treat me kindly my beloved friend ,
for no heart in all the world is more grateful for your loving kindness, 
than my  loving heart 


Do not break my spirit with a stick ,
for though I may lick your hand between blows , your patience and understanding will more quickly teach me the things you would have me learn 


Speak to me often
for your voice is the worlds sweetest music , you must know by the fierce wagging of my tail when the sound of your footsteps falls upon my waiting ear


Please take me inside when it’s cold & wet 
for I am a domesticated animal ,
no longer accustomed to the bitter elements 
I ask no greater glory than the privilege
Of sitting at your feet by the hearth


Keep my pan filled with water 
For I cannot tell you when I suffer thirst 
Feed me clean food so that I may do your bidding, to walk by your side and stand ready, willing and able to protect you with my life if your life is ever in danger 


And my friend, when I am very old and I  no longer enjoy good health , hearing and sight , do not make heroic efforts to keep me going . I am not having any fun. 


Please see that my trusting life is taken gently . I shall leave this earth knowing with the last breath I draw that my fate was always safest in your hands. 


Author unknown ( possibly Beth Norman Harris )


----------



## Olivia (Sep 3, 2018)

Really, really touching reminder of how it is with our animal companions, how we should care for them, and how hard it is to let them go.


----------



## Keesha (Sep 3, 2018)

I agree completely Olivia.


----------



## Lara (Jan 29, 2019)

*I don't know who Debi is but I'll pass this very touching story along....
*
Debi SchullJanuary 19 at 11:15 AM

Our 14-year-old dog Abbey died last month. The day after she passed away my 4-year-old daughter Meredith was crying and talking about how much she missed Abbey. She asked if we could write a letter to God so that when Abbey got to heaven, God would recognize her. I told her that I thought we could, so she dictated these words:

_Dear God,
Will you please take care of my dog? She died yesterday and is with you in heaven. I miss her very much. I am happy that you let me have her as my dog even though she got sick.
I hope you will play with her. She likes to swim and play with balls. I am sending a picture of her so when you see her you will know that she is my dog. I really miss her.
__Love, Meredith_

We put the letter in an envelope with a picture of Abbey and Meredith and addressed it to God/Heaven. We put our return address on it. Then Meredith pasted several stamps on the front of the envelope because she said it would take lots of stamps to get the letter all the way to heaven. That afternoon she dropped it into the letter box at the post office. A few days later, she asked if God had gotten the letter yet. I told her that I thought He had.

Yesterday, there was a package wrapped in gold paper on our front porch addressed, 'To Meredith' in an unfamiliar hand. Meredith opened it. Inside was a book by Mr. Rogers called, 'When a Pet Dies.' Taped to the inside front cover was the letter we had written to God in its opened envelope. On the opposite page was the picture of Abbey & Meredith and this note:

_Dear Meredith,
Abbey arrived safely in heaven. Having the picture was a big help and I recognized her right away.
Abbey isn't sick anymore. Her spirit is here with me just like it stays in your heart. Abbey loved being your dog. Since we don't need our bodies in heaven, I don't have any pockets to keep your picture in so I am sending it back to you in this little book for you to keep and have something to remember Abbey by.
Thank you for the beautiful letter and thank your mother for helping you write it and sending it to me. What a wonderful mother you have. I picked her especially for you. I send my blessings every day and remember that I love you very much. By the way, I'm easy to find. I am wherever there is love.
__Love, God_

You will all be happy to know this wonderfull story is 100% true, please don't take offence to the reference of God, it's part of the story.
“Three things in human life are important: the first is to be kind; the second is to be kind; and the third is to be kind.”


----------

